# limp



## titans13ae (Sep 16, 2004)

this is an embarrising subject but i did half a cycle of deca (spilt the deca 300 with a friend) and i half been off for about 1.5 to 2 months. i can not fully get hard while having sex. i can get an erection but not like i use to. i know this is an difficult subject to talk about but any feedback would help. do you think its not out of my system and will come around or i need to see a doctor. by the way im 20 years old.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

Ummm...someone got Decadyck.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 16, 2004)

You may want look into getting some Nolvadex


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2004)

And people still do these deca only cycles when its used for chemical castration. 

Run your PCT _again_ and hope it gets better within a few weeks, if not it may take months.


----------



## titans13ae (Sep 16, 2004)

i have no way of getting pct right now i am away at college. i can get it thanksgiving when i go back but would it be worth it that late. is this permenant?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 16, 2004)

_Edited: "This is the work for the coalition." _


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 16, 2004)

I doubt its going to stay that way. Just give it time...or get nolva or clomid. Can't you order it from a research place...or do you not have a mailing address and debt card?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 16, 2004)

_I doubt it as well that it will be permanent. Not a reason to not run PCT though. _


----------



## titans13ae (Sep 16, 2004)

i have a debit card and mail order is clomid illegal though? and what website can i get it from


----------



## Vieope (Sep 16, 2004)

_Send him a private message, he can´t post a source in the board. _


----------



## titans13ae (Sep 16, 2004)

so if my next cycle running test with deca would that help out


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2004)

titans13ae said:
			
		

> i have no way of getting pct right now i am away at college. i can get it thanksgiving when i go back but would it be worth it that late. is this permenant?



No its not permanent, but research sites have all kinds of items up to and including viagra or cialis.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2004)

titans13ae said:
			
		

> so if my next cycle running test with deca would that help out



Since you are prone to it, 2:1 test:deca ratio.

I never found deca to give me much @ 600mg a week, I'd rather run something else, tren #1 or EQ #2, or even dbol or drol.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 16, 2004)

How are the nads? Are they as big as they once were? Did you even run a PCT? Definitely look into viagra, levitra, etc. Do you get as horny as you used to?


----------



## titans13ae (Sep 17, 2004)

the nads are good same size i took some clomid after my cycle. no i do not get horny as i used to. do i need to get viagra already im 20 years old


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2004)

Having wood makes me people think about sex, so viagra/cialis work indirectly. Your natural testosterone levels just aren't up yet from the sounds of things, however deca also suppresses other hormones making it even worse.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 17, 2004)

I think you should have researched your cycle more. Also too young...................


----------



## titans13ae (Sep 17, 2004)

i agree but its over now so i have to move on and try and fix this


----------



## LAM (Sep 17, 2004)

anybody know what kind of PCT this guy can do now to get his shit running again ?


----------



## deeno (Sep 17, 2004)

u said u used clomid for pct, how much and for how long


----------



## titans13ae (Sep 17, 2004)

i used about 20 clomid pills for 2-3 weeks


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 17, 2004)

I would try a nolva cycle for four weeks @ 20-40 mg.


----------



## titans13ae (Sep 17, 2004)

yeah im going to give it a shot hopefully things will pick back up


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2004)

titans13ae said:
			
		

> i used about 20 clomid pills for 2-3 weeks



1 gram of clomid spread over 2-3 weeks? That puts you 50mg a day, on the low side, and a very short duration.


----------



## MP fit (Sep 18, 2004)

I was wondering- is this common for half cycles of deca?


----------



## ZorroAzul (Sep 18, 2004)

WTF is a half cycle of deca??  deca should only be run on long cycles...  and  never run alone.

I have a close friend that has run several cycles of DECA 600 mg/week, WINNY 50mg EOD  for 10 weeks at a time...  No hair loss, no limp dick and awesome gains... How does he do it?? Beats me... it goes against everything we know....


----------



## LAM (Sep 18, 2004)

ZorroAzul said:
			
		

> WTF is a half cycle of deca??  deca should only be run on long cycles...  and  never run alone.
> 
> I have a close friend that has run several cycles of DECA 600 mg/week, WINNY 50mg EOD  for 10 weeks at a time...  No hair loss, no limp dick and awesome gains... How does he do it?? Beats me... it goes against everything we know....



it's simple...the deca covers anabolism and the winny covers increasing androgens.  the thing is thre are MUCH better ways to go about it..

anybody who uses deca/winny cycles had not done a lot of research on AAS...


----------



## titans13ae (Sep 18, 2004)

that was going to be my next cycle but after this experience im sure i need some sort of test.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ummm...someone got Decadyck.


----------



## titans13ae (Sep 18, 2004)

well at least i can get off sucks for the girl though


----------

